# Ordination according to BCF 1689



## baron (Dec 22, 2009)

Was wondering when a Baptist Church is going to ordain a man do they need to call for messangers of other Baptist Churches to question the canadate? (The messangers are made up of Pastors and Deacons from various Baptist Churches.)

It seems to me that according to BCF 1689 chapter 26 section 9 that only the Church itself is to decide if a man is qualified for that office. So if I'm correct a Church does not need outside Pastors or elders to Ordain a man. Who would know this man better than his own Church or some pannel

I have seen it done both way's and the man who goes before a pannel of other Pastor's thinks his Ordination is superior to the man who goes before his church itself. 

Also is there a difference between Ordination and being Licensed to preach by a Church?


----------



## Herald (Dec 22, 2009)

John,

The 1689 LBC does not require ministers from other churches to question the ordination candidate, neither does it prohibit them. If a local church wishes to to avail itself of the help of other ministers it's perfectly able to do so. In the end ordination is conferred by the local church, so it would be better for the process to remain in house. 

Ordination and a license to preach are synonymous.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 22, 2009)

I would say, in my experience, that the 'ordination' of men has invariably involved outside elders/pastors at some stage. Most churches in the UK are small, especially RB churches, and therefore is is quite usual here for a larger church to help a smaller with a bit of mentoring and oversight or assessment of their men. But it is not a requirement of the BCOF 1689, as Bill has said.


----------

